# Cub Cadet 3 stage vs Ariens Deluxe 28 for residential accounts



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

Im getting my power washing company into starting snow removal this year. We have about 9 small- medium sized accounts and one big mcmansion account (3800 sq ft pavement).

Until i get enough $$$ for a old plow truck, i was going to get a warhorse kind of blower, that will last.

In my research, i like the idea of the 3 stage cub cadet however everyone says the same thing (Its made by MTD, blah blah blah, lower end of quality spetrum)

Then we come to the Ariens Deluxe 28 for $1000
Ariens Deluxe 28 in. Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Auto-Turn Steering-921030 at The Home Depot

14" augers and cool features... But again i am no pro, thats why im here to learn. 

What do you guys think of this for what im doing with it? Am i missing any other machines under $1000 that might do a better job?

Thanks guys!

-Joe Cerillo


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Knowing what I do about MTD I would go with Ariens, but I have no experience with the newer stuff. If you don't mind getting older stuff and possibly working on it if it breaks you can buy 4 older blowers for $1000 and have extras in case something happens to your primary blower.

You know what everyone here says. Ariens, Toro, Honda and possibly Simplicity if you can find one of their better pro lines.


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Knowing what I do about MTD I would go with Ariens, but I have no experience with the newer stuff. If you don't mind getting older stuff and possibly working on it if it breaks you can buy 4 older blowers for $1000 and have extras in case something happens to your primary blower.
> 
> You know what everyone here says. Ariens, Toro, Honda and possibly Simplicity if you can find one of their better pro lines.


I never really considered Toro. My first job was at Sears lawn and garden, and i never pushed them even since then. But reading through post theres alot of people who seem to swear by them

*** Home Depot also has a brand called Sno-Tek which is like half the price of everything else. 4.8/5 star reviews over 300 reviews. Has anyone ever had experience with them who knows about blowers? I could get 2 for the price of a ariens, but they will be used much more than a regular homeowner would use them. I've never been afraid to spend a couple extra dollars for the better version, but to have 2 new blowers with warranties would be awesome. 

(I reference Home Depot, because i asked for gift cards there for christmas lol)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ariens makes the sno-tek, its there least expensive line


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, Sno-Tek is a stripped down Ariens painted black and missing some of the extras. I believe the augers and impellers are slightly smaller on that line so they might not throw as far. I think the Sno-Teks use 12" and the Ariens use 14".


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> ariens makes the sno-tek, its there least expensive line


Really! now im more intrigued

As we break it down, (Self relizing as i type this) 

For Example
Sno-Tek 24 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-920402 at The Home Depot

3 inch smaller auger, and no autoturn , LCT engine (never heard of it)

saves $400, maybe its not worth it. looks like i loose alot of important features. But maybe its more important to have that extra machine going then just one machine built like a tank...idk, i wish i had more experience


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

As I am sure you know, if you being paid to remove the snow, sorry my machine broke just wont cut it.

I think the cub was around $1400? Why not do the ariens for $1000 and pick up a decent used blower of any make for 3 to 4 hundred as your back up.


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

td5771 said:


> As I am sure you know, if you being paid to remove the snow, sorry my machine broke just wont cut it.
> 
> I think the cub was around $1400? Why not do the ariens for $1000 and pick up a decent used blower of any make for 3 to 4 hundred as your back up.


I think thats a good plan TD, Thats the most realistic way to go. Im in

This looks like our girl--
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-D...o-Turn-Steering-921030/204266986#.Uq-dYWRDvUs


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

Have you considered single stage blowers. It looks like Freehold NJ gets an average yearly snowfall of 23", so you're going to get a lot of 2-6" events. I think a smaller single stage would be quicker and easier, at least for the smaller jobs. 

Tom


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you are buying from Home Depot make sure to get a 10% off coupon as well.


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

Tom99 said:


> Have you considered single stage blowers. It looks like Freehold NJ gets an average yearly snowfall of 23", so you're going to get a lot of 2-6" events. I think a smaller single stage would be quicker and easier, at least for the smaller jobs.
> 
> Tom


We have an old Toro single stage, but im worried about the 2 foot storms with the 4 ft drifts we get once a year. We started power washing in august when i left nissan, so there wasnt alot of time to accumulate funds for various budgets.

If i had a old plow truck i would say yes 100% , just to use it for cleanups and such, but for now its going to need to be the main workhorse.


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> If you are buying from Home Depot make sure to get a 10% off coupon as well.


Ive been looking for years lol ive never found any. i wish i had it when i bought my expensive dewalt power washers.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

jcerillo70 said:


> Ive been looking for years lol ive never found any. i wish i had it when i bought my expensive dewalt power washers.


There is usually one in the change of address forms from the post office. I usually get 1 or 2 per year in the mail from my Discover card.


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind while shopping is the difference in the electric start models. Most are 120v and require house current to use. not real convenient if you're going to customer locations to use. If you're using electric start as an incentive, look for 12 volt starting.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Man, I'd buy a couple of good, used ones. I dunno. Taking that "new" price hit just galls me for some reason. I guess it's the fact of seeing really nice blowers on Cl going for about 25-50% of original cost that stops me from buying a new one. Besides, I just feel the older ones are better than the new ones.


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Man, I'd buy a couple of good, used ones. I dunno. Taking that "new" price hit just galls me for some reason. I guess it's the fact of seeing really nice blowers on Cl going for about 25-50% of original cost that stops me from buying a new one. Besides, I just feel the older ones are better than the new ones.


Your right on that, look at this

10hp Snow Blower

10 hp craftsman 30" for $450 - Thats crazy. Maybe ill check this out. its right around the corner from me


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That doesn't look like it is worth $400 to me. Maybe $200 at most.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I second that.

This one seems to have been taken care of. 

See what they are asking.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

forget the craftsman go take a look at this one
ARIENS SNOW BLOWER


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jcerillo70 said:


> Your right on that, look at this
> 
> 10hp Snow Blower
> 
> 10 hp craftsman 30" for $450 - Thats crazy. Maybe ill check this out. its right around the corner from me


You maybe ought to watch doneyboy73's video on youtube befor buying anything used. Someone here can link it. I don't know how to do it on this little android.

And yeh, $400.00 is way too much for that blower. That's a $150.00 blower.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> You maybe ought to watch doneyboy73's video on youtube befor buying anything used. Someone here can link it. I don't know how to do it on this little android.


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

How about this Toro 828, I know everyone loves the toro on here

SNOW BLOWER 28" TORO

Ill search for the video now, thanks guys

detdrbuzzard - ill email him now, thanks for your help brother


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yet again i forget to put the link

Here

CRAFTSMAN TECUMSEH 9HP 26" SNOW BLOWER ELECTRIC START SELF PROPELLED


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

td5771 said:


> Yet again i forget to put the link
> 
> Here
> 
> CRAFTSMAN TECUMSEH 9HP 26" SNOW BLOWER ELECTRIC START SELF PROPELLED


emailed him, thanks td. This one is right around the corner, lets see what he wants for it.


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

SNOW BLOWER 28" TORO

The toro guy is going to email me when he gets home with the engine type, Hes moving and needs it gone. if i had to guess it looks like theyre briggs engines, but i dont know what year his is yet

hes asking $400


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

td5771 said:


> Yet again i forget to put the link
> 
> Here
> 
> CRAFTSMAN TECUMSEH 9HP 26" SNOW BLOWER ELECTRIC START SELF PROPELLED




He's looking for $400 for this one. He has 3 hes selling , which makes me assume hes either a hoarder or a contractor to lol


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jcerillo70 said:


> SNOW BLOWER 28" TORO
> 
> The toro guy is going to email me when he gets home with the engine type, Hes moving and needs it gone. if i had to guess it looks like theyre briggs engines, but i dont know what year his is yet
> 
> hes asking $400


 it says tecumseh in his ad, make sure the powershift is working if you go look at it and make him an offer


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> it says tecumseh in his ad, make sure the powershift is working if you go look at it and make him an offer


Will do, it seems like everyones looking for $400 lol no matter what it is


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Offers cant hurt. Do what I do. Explain you mean no insult but can only do $xxx. Worst is a no.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

jcerillo70 said:


> He's looking for $400 for this one. He has 3 hes selling , which makes me assume hes either a hoarder or a contractor to lol


Or he buys up all the free - $50 ones he can find on CL or the curb and flips them for $400 as soon as he gets them just barely running.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Or he buys up all the free - $50 ones he can find on CL or the curb and flips them for $400 as soon as he gets them just barely running.



That happened to someone I purchased a snowblower off from. He bought it from a used dealer and it was not in the best of shape. Probably over paid as well. I ended up buying it for a pretty cheap price tore it apart and replaced any part that was worn out or close to and have it back up for sale. I was on the fence about keeping it since it worked so well after and the price is still not even close to what a new snowblower costs today.


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> That happened to someone I purchased a snowblower off from. He bought it from a used dealer and it was not in the best of shape. Probably over paid as well. I ended up buying it for a pretty cheap price tore it apart and replaced any part that was worn out or close to and have it back up for sale. I was on the fence about keeping it since it worked so well after and the price is still not even close to what a new snowblower costs today.


After talking to these guys today with the 4 nicest blowers on craigslist today, they all seem pretty sketchy. The guy with the CRAFTSMAN TECUMSEH 9HP 26" , is selling it pretty hard. New its $647, hes stuck on that $400. said he used it only a couple times. However as i read through old threads nobody has anything good to say about the tecumseh engine...

CRAFTSMAN TECUMSEH 9HP 26" SNOW BLOWER ELECTRIC START SELF PROPELLED

However in the used dept. hes the most promising lead.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

He also is selling two more so that 9/26 isn't very likely to be "his" blower but something he fixed up. Question is, how good a job did he do ??

I looked at the ad and it always bugs me when people don't post a price as I like to know where I'm starting from and not that it's going to change depending on how much he lost on lotto tickets that day. I emailed him asking.

Well he's up at four in the morning because that's when I got an answer from him: "_*The 26" is $400 or best offer, I also have a 22" and a 20" that are less money. Everything is in top notch running condition."
*_Jcerillo70 - Maybe he's finally moving off that $400 since you walked !!
I don't have any way to tell he might be great at fixing them up but anyone selling more than one at a time would make me suspicious about him doing cheesy repairs. As long as it does run smoothly and you do test drive it and everything checks out ...... might be a good deal.


----------



## jcerillo70 (Dec 17, 2013)

Worst case scenario, im taking a small engine repair class in the end of january. Also taking the landscaping certification thing at the same time so i can get a fertilizer license. 

Until then lol maybe i should go with something a little heavier duty like the toro or ariens used. and then ill save my home depot gift cards when its time to buy the landscaping stuff i cant find on craigslist.

The hunt continues! 

again thank you so much guys! Your all such a big help


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jcerillo70 said:


> After talking to these guys today with the 4 nicest blowers on craigslist today, they all seem pretty sketchy. The guy with the CRAFTSMAN TECUMSEH 9HP 26" , is selling it pretty hard. New its $647, hes stuck on that $400. said he used it only a couple times. However as i read through old threads nobody has anything good to say about the tecumseh engine...
> 
> CRAFTSMAN TECUMSEH 9HP 26" SNOW BLOWER ELECTRIC START SELF PROPELLED
> 
> However in the used dept. hes the most promising lead.


 tecumseh motors are on a whloe lot of snowblowers, some were just taken care of better then others. seems that toro made the switch to tecumseh motors sometime in the '80's


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Just pic up one new Ariens. The reason being is that when you are running a business there's no time for downtime. A new Ariens will work everyday this season. You can build your customer base and as your experience develops you can buy some used machines to supplement or back up the Ariens.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jcerillo70 said:


> After talking to these guys today with the 4 nicest blowers on craigslist today, they all seem pretty sketchy. The guy with the CRAFTSMAN TECUMSEH 9HP 26" , is selling it pretty hard. New its $647, hes stuck on that $400. said he used it only a couple times. However as i read through old threads nobody has anything good to say about the tecumseh engine...
> 
> CRAFTSMAN TECUMSEH 9HP 26" SNOW BLOWER ELECTRIC START SELF PROPELLED
> 
> However in the used dept. hes the most promising lead.


That is not a promising lead at all..
since you are looking for snowblowers to use in a snow clearing business, you should never, ever ever ever ever ever ever even consider newer MTD snowblowers for the job..You should be only looking at three names: Ariens, Toro and Honda.

(and perhaps older Simplicities..but you have to make sure its not a newer/smaller "Murray/Simplicity"..so its just easier to avoid the name altogether..but if you know what to look for, a used Simplicity could be on the list too.)

Scot


----------



## James972 (Feb 5, 2016)

jcerillo70 said:


> Hi guys,
> In my research, i like the idea of the 3 stage cub cadet however everyone says the same thing (Its made by MTD, blah blah blah, lower end of quality spetrum)


I have a Troy Built (MTD) 28" 3 stage. Consumer Reports said it was best in terms of reliability while other MTD machines were lowest. Go figure! Also my owners manual said a govt agency had rated it to have a 60 hour life. If you could get the govt hour rating on all the machines you might have a useful number to help you pick a machine.....assuming the govt agency knows what they are talking about.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It's possible that 60-hours rating was relative to engine emissions? Small engines often have an hours rating that relates to the EPA. 

A longer rating is presumably better, but a shorter rating doesn't mean the engine is going to fail once it gets past the rated hours. I don't know what goes into determining the hours ratings on the engines, admittedly. 

My Honda EU2000i generator engine has an EPA emissions rating of 250 hours, I believe. But there are numerous people with multiple thousands of hours on these generators, without rebuilds. So the hours rating isn't enough to tell you how long it will last. 

An hours rating for the overall machine (the snowblower itself) would be a new thing to me.


----------

